# canning bacon



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

a little while back sombody was asking about canning bacon I found a story and directions in the Jan/Feb Backwoods home mag. www.backwoodshome.com
the article titled canned bacon--roll your own by Enola Gay she gives directions on how to do it yourself 
hope this helps


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes, the same article triggered and was linked in that previous discussion. Unfortunately bacon it isn't a safe thing to can. It offers a high risk of botulism.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

is it just me or does canned bacon sound.......well kinda gross?


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

I have a recent email from the lady who wrote the USDA guidelines, Elizabeth Andress, saying canning bacon is not safe. It can lead to botulism. Plus, some are using paper that is full of chemicals not meant for food to wrap the bacon in . It can leach into the bacon. 
Do this at your own risk. 
Elizabeth Andress has a PhD in food safety science for those who want to see her credentials. She also worked for the USDA, now is a professor at the University of Georgia. 
http://www.fcs.uga.edu/fdn/faculty.php?id=130
I have some commercially prepared bacon bits from the stores and frozen bacon. I also have some bacon flavored salt to use. I feel these a safe alternative.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

No Mare it isn't just you.  Even if it was somehow safe to can it would still sound gross to many of us. As it is it is both gross AND potentially lethal.


----------

